# Game Thread: Denver Nuggets @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

* April 8th, 2005 - 8:30 PM (Central Time)*


*Denver Nuggets(43-31)  @ Minnesota Timberwolves (40-35)* 




*Previous Matchups:*

Denver 94, Minnesota 92
Minnesota 93, Denver 83
Minnesota 98, Denver 92 





*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*



































































Huge game for Minnesota, although Denver is pretty much a lock for the playoffs. These two teams have had some fun battles to dating back to last season, and this should be even more intense than the previous meetings this season. This is a heat check for Minny to see just how good they are playing right now, because the teams they have beaten recently haven't been that impressive. Denver gets great production off the bench, so Minny really needs big performances out of Cassell, Wally, and Griffin. Denver is a great transition team and Minnesota needs to be prepared to get some offensive boards to stop the break, and they need the guards to rush back and beat Denver down the floor. Should be a great game between a nice little developing rivalry.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

This is the season.


----------



## oblivion (Aug 6, 2003)

q said:


> This is the season.


That pretty much sums it up. If we lose tonight, then we need to win out to even have a chance at playoffs.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Gotta win this one and hope that the Heat win in Memphis against the Grizz.

G-Force


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

G-Force said:


> Gotta win this one and hope that the *Heat win in Memphis against the Grizz.*
> 
> G-Force


Grizzlies up 18 after the 1st quarter. :nonono:


----------



## BaLLiStiX17 (Mar 27, 2005)

G-Force said:


> Gotta win this one and hope that the Heat win in Memphis against the Grizz.
> 
> G-Force


heh can it get worse lol ur team loses and also miami loses..good luck eh?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Damn, KG with 26 points, 16 rebounds, 7 assists, 10/11 FT's, 3 steals....what more could you want out of the guy?


Cassell with 27 points in 26 minutes was a pretty big surprise to me, and Wally had a nice game off the bench, but Hudson/Hassell/Olowokandi combined for 14 points, 6 assists, 12 rebounds, and 4/17 from the field. That's terrible. 




Very tough loss for Minnesota. Denver is just playing great ball right now, and it's unfortunate that KG and Cassell can play so well and the T-Wolves still came up short.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

There goes the season. A bit of advice for anybody, don't come near me for the next week, or you will die.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Dear T'Wolves,



:wave: 


Love,
Grizzlies


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

:|


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

Its ok....at least you didn't have to deal with the grizzlies every year excluding the last 2. :banana:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

What-eva


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

HogsFan1188 said:


> Dear T'Wolves,
> 
> 
> 
> ...







Worry about yourselves.


----------



## HogsFan1188 (Nov 24, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Worry about yourselves.


k.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

q said:


> There goes the season. A bit of advice for anybody, don't come near me for the next week, or you will die.


its ok man. you got the snake game record. all is good.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

HogsFan1188 said:


> Dear T'Wolves,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :clap:


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

You can leave too son.


----------



## NugzFan (Jul 26, 2002)

nah im ok _dad_


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

What are you doing on our board troll?


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

HogsFan1188 said:


> Dear T'Wolves,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Prepare to get whupped by the Suns in the first round. :biggrin:


----------

